# What style of music should I sing?



## Fessions (Sep 30, 2013)

losersalwayzwin said:


> Thank you for the insight.
> It's one of the many factors I do believe singers should always keep in mind.:wink:
> 
> I think it's applicable for other areas of life too.



I completely agree


----------



## Fedor (Oct 23, 2013)

Is this music you will write yourself?
Don't have any specific genre in mind. I mean, not just not choosing one to sing.
But when creating, do NOT have a genre in mind. Just create music and let it be what it will be.


----------

